# Rookie Fisherman Looking For Some Advice



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm going out to Ft.Pickens on Monday with my Dad and brother and we're fairly new to fishing. I'm just wondering if anyone can give me some tips on catching flounder, reds, etc. out there?


----------

